# Another Hard Drive Upgrade Question



## gportiz (Feb 3, 2016)

So I purchased a WD AV Expander today for my Roamio HD. I did this only because I purchased an extended warranty and I do not want to jeopardize voiding it.

I have decided to upgrade the hard drive on my Tivo Bolt. I am looking at the Seagate 3TB Laptop HDD SATA 6Gb/s 128MB Cache 2.5-Inch Internal Hard Drive (ST3000LM016). http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Lapto...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

For those of you who are experts in this upgrade, could you please tell me if this hard drive will work on the Bolt. If not could you please suggest either a 2TB or 3TB that has been tested and works.

Thanks.


----------



## karlegas (Dec 3, 2013)

Nobody answer. Do you test it?

Thanks


----------

